# I Hit The Big Time - Cnn Headline News



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

As many of you know, I'm currently on a three month trip once around the U.S. in our OB.

I spent last week in Tripp, South Dakota, camped on my mother's neighbor's driveway. On Friday night a huge storm rolled through South Dakota - one of the highlights was the country's largest hail stone - over 18" in diameter!

But as the storm passed over us, we were able to witness a phenomenal non-stop lightning storm. I put my wife's digital camera into the HQ video mode and capture the show. I then uploaded it on a lark to CNN iReports.

A few hours later a producer called me and wanted all the details, and would it be okay for CNN to broadcast. I said sure, that's why I uploaded it.

We'll here's what happened yesterday morning on CNN Headline news: *Link*


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Cool video, that lighting show bust have been great to see in person.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

can you upload that somewhere so we can see it better? way cool!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome, I love storms! My next life will be as a storm chaser...lol


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! - must have been something to see in person!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! That's too kewl!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

VERY COOL!!


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

couldn't view it cause I am not a Facebooker


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> couldn't view it cause I am not a Facebooker


Me neither. I could have my wife view I suppose...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's the link directly on CNN for folks who couldn't see it on Facebook:
*LINK*​


----------

